# How's higher temperature difference occur nereden close weather station when the sky



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

*How's higher temperature difference occur between close weather stations when...*

How's higher temperature difference occur between close weather stations at the same elevation when the sky is clear at night?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

atsizat said:


> How's higher temperature difference occur between close weather stations at the same elevation when the sky is clear at night?


Is one near a large body of water and the other is not? And which way is the wind blowing, if so? Is one location a city filled with concrete and blacktop, and the other a forested area?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> Is one near a large body of water and the other is not? And which way is the wind blowing, if so? Is one location a city filled with concrete and blacktop, and the other a forested area?


I mean at cloudy nights, everywhere is same so it can not snow when it rains in nearby areas but at clear nights, temperature differences occur. Only at clear nights and when the weather is calm.

There are 4 nearby official weather stations at the same elevation and strange temperature differences occur at clear nights. 2 is near sea, other two is a little away from sea, one of which is just near the mountain. 4 of them are at the same elevation. Is it about temperature inversion or something? At cloudy nights, all 4 locations are the same but at clear nights, readings are strange with temperature differences.

In the daytime, no matter it is sunny or cloudy, the readings are smilar. If it is cloudy at night, the readings are again smilar but if it is clear at night, strange temperature differences occur among the official weather stations.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It sounds like the difference is in the degree of radiative cooling at night, when heat in the infra-red is radiated directly up and out into space. This will be affected by degree of lush vegetation, tree cover, etc. versus grassland versus heat stored in concrete and blacktop during the day.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiative_cooling


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

At my house, the temperature can vary three degrees between the front and back yards depending on the angle of the sun, the prevailing wind, and so forth.


----------

